# Suggest a Good free Blog/Website hosting../



## Dark Star (Dec 10, 2007)

I already have a blog at Wordpress *tuxenclave.wordpress.com/ but I am not satisfied by the no. of resources provided by WOrdpress.com I want to switch to wordpress.org but I did not know any good Blog/Website hosting which should be free  I use 110 Mb but it did not accept my yahoo and hotmail account I used 300Mb.com but I did not receive any confirmation email from them thus attempt failed  Any idea which is better ?

Regards Ds


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 10, 2007)

Good old frihost.com


----------



## ahref (Dec 10, 2007)

Your blog has pr5, you may loose your traffic as well PR, if you choose another domain.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 10, 2007)

yaa..Its not a wise idea to leave a PR5 domain name. 
Better continue at this domain name only....


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 10, 2007)

^^Err Page rank 5 how did u checked that


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 10, 2007)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> ^^Err Page rank 5 how did u checked that


yes ur blog has page rank5.See here:
*www.iwebtool.com/pagerank_checker?domain=tuxenclave.wordpress.com


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 10, 2007)

but does pagerankin matters?? 

check page rankin of this site first www.something.com then goto that site n see


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 10, 2007)

coming to the topics but I can have an extra so keep suggesting


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 10, 2007)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> coming to the topics but I can have an extra so keep suggesting


U mean....U want a extra blog ??
Ok..than there are lots of free host provider.U can count me also 

But I will suggest you to go for paid hosting.You are doing good with your blog...... trusting a free host is not aways recommended.

Most of the free host provised..wil either restrict some feature like SMTP off, banner,,...or will ask to post on forums.


But I will suggest you to just invest one time..and than concentrate on your blog only.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 10, 2008)

Bumping an old thread .. Don't wana create a new 1 .. Please suggest me 1 like 110Mb .. I tried 110 Mb but they are not allowing me to create my blog and asking for 5$ to enable Mysql support and they claim to bo a free Web hosting  It jjust for Wordpress.org..

Also how to sell blog?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Bumping an old thread .. Don't wana create a new 1 .. Please suggest me 1 like 110Mb .. I tried 110 Mb but they are not allowing me to create my blog and asking for 5$ to enable Mysql support and they claim to bo a free Web hosting  It jjust for Wordpress.org..
> 
> Also how to sell blog?



All free hosting have some limitations. You may find some who is giving good space, Bandwidth and all features. But as soon as your site become some famours they will show real face. So, if you are serious about your site, get a paid one. You can find good hosting from Rs 200- 1000/- per year. That is not a big deal.


----------



## slugger (Feb 12, 2008)

i just signed up with *xtreemhost.com*

their control panel looks _like_ Cpanel [very similar actually]but if you want a full cpanel then you will have to pay up



> *Features*
> 300MB of webspace for all your files and content
> 10GB of monthly transfer
> 4 MySQL databases, enough to contain all your script data
> ...



and it also gives you *Fantastico scripts* to install


----------

